# Wild Turkeys eating my bees



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

Has anyone else had this problem? How do you keep turkeys away from hives? There's a flock of about 10 big (10-15 pounds) birds visiting the beeyard. They scratch the dirt in front of the hives and eat bees as they come and go. One hive in particular is just about wiped out. Hunting season (on turkeys) isn't open yet.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

SSS....About dusk.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would guess that a low electric fence would do it.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

a tool that i use for several problems in my neck of the woods,be it bears coming down in the fall,loggers and railroad workers setting there campers up around my house,neighbor disputes etc.. a guy i work with has hounds he hunts mountain lions and racoons with,i just borrow 2 or 3 for a few days and nobody wants to be around my place.this week i have crazyjadey kernal greybot(grey) and huck-D.they ran the railroad guys off in 30 minutes.my family thinks i am creul and unusual.thats in adition to the 3 mutts that are already mine but dont bark much.just get a dog,preferably one that chases turkeys.or a bow.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanksgiving is just around the corner. When the world gives you lemons make lemonade.


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

Brent Bean said:


> Thanksgiving is just around the corner. When the world gives you lemons make lemonade.


Or, when the world gives you turkeys...make stuffing!!!


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

can you raise the hives or swap to a top entrance, if not do like most say and shoot the crap out of them, them breast cut into small pieces raped in bacon is the best way to cook wild turkey.... IMHO!!!!


----------



## reneal (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, I would also tend to think turkey dinner if I had this sort of problem. While turkey season might not be open, what are the laws about predators attacking your livestock? I don't know the answer, but you might be able to blow them away legally.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Now that the fun is over, let's get serious.

I had game chickens free ranging when I was in MS. They would gather around the hives at dusk and pick wax moths off the hives. I never saw them eat a live bee. They would scratch and peck the ground, so maybe were picking up dead bees, but no live ones from the entrance.

Watch closely, they may be doing all help and no harm.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

boring.did you shoot the chickens?


----------



## Honeysuckle.Bees (Oct 10, 2007)

iddee said:


> Now that the fun is over, let's get serious.
> 
> I had game chickens free ranging when I was in MS. They would gather around the hives at dusk and pick wax moths off the hives. I never saw them eat a live bee. They would scratch and peck the ground, so maybe were picking up dead bees, but no live ones from the entrance.
> 
> Watch closely, they may be doing all help and no harm.


I've been considering putting a few hives (elevated, not on the ground) near a vegetable garden, in an area my chickens free range, but wondering if the hens would bother the bees. The hives may end up being situated inside some fencing to be on the safe side, but was curious when I saw this thread if others kept bees and chickens in proximity.

(spelling edit)


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Luckly my bees are fenced in the garden area. Wild trukeys cann't get in neither do the chickens --- but the blue jays??? 

Corinne


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've had free range chickens and bees together for 33 years with no problems.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

>How do you keep turkeys away from hives? There's a flock of about 10 big (10-15 pounds) birds visiting the beeyard.

i think i'd be having 10 early thanksgiving dinners. get some cb caps for a .22. they're not much louder than a bb gun so no one would hear you shoot them.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

There are lots of turkeys in my area, but my dogs keep them away. Lady just hears them gobbling and goes crazy! I agree - get a dog.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Have to agree with iddee on this. They probably are just after the bees on the ground and not bees that will be going back or you would want to anyway. I have seen quite a few birds that watch the yard at different times for bees on the ground but I've never seen them take live bees from the hives.

Grill roasted turkey sure does sound awfully good though!


----------



## aidah (May 29, 2007)

We have lots of turkeys here. We call them herds, because there are so many of them. The dog keeps them away.


----------



## trapperbob (May 27, 2007)

Check with who ever does wildlife management there you may be able to get a permit to kill them because they are being destructive or at the very least they may have a suggestion as to how to get rid of them.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Try going to your local barber shop and getting a bag of human hair. Spread the hair near the hives and the turkeys will leave when they smell humans.
Clint


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

while the human hair does seem to work getting rid of turkeys(and squirrels) from the bee yards,it seems to attract perverts.they are hard to get rid of too.i have never heard of them eating bees though.


----------

